# How To Add Art To Back of Shirt



## phoenix2022 (Apr 6, 2021)

I am new to t-shirtforums, how do I add art to both the front and back of the same shirt? Thanks!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

how are you applying your designs?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Basically by doing everything twice.

If your decoration method involves a heat press, you likely want to use a threadable one, so the already decorated side is not subjected to another pressing when you do the other side. Beyond that, nothing special about decorating both sides of something, other than it being twice the time and work.


----------



## Saumya DNB (Jun 20, 2019)

phoenix2022 said:


> I am new to t-shirtforums, how do I add art to both the front and back of the same shirt? Thanks!


*Designing on the back*

With T-Shirt Designer Software, your customers can create t-shirt design by using amazing text features and come up with their own slogans and one-liners.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Saumya DNB said:


> *Designing on the back*
> 
> With T-Shirt Designer Software, your customers can create t-shirt design by using amazing text features and come up with their own slogans and one-liners. Admin can set-up functionalities like curved Text, Text Shadows, Multiple Color for Texts, Text Outline and other effects to create designer text styles.


This post is not helpful, at all. You're not even answering the question, only copying & pasting ad blurb from the internet.

If you don't know anything about the question being asked, please refrain from offering a reply.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Print on one side and then the other. It is recommended you thread the shirt or at least use a Teflon pillow depending on your printing method.

Since you are asking the question I assume you are not screen printing.

Are are some good videos on it.





__





printing with a teflon pillow - Google Search






www.google.com









__





heat press threading - Google Search






www.google.com





www.stahls.com
has some of the best videos on printing shirts.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

splathead said:


> This post is not helpful, at all. You're not even answering the question, only copying & pasting ad blurb from the internet.
> 
> If you don't know anything about the question being asked, please refrain from offering a reply.


Don't get me started on the disingenuous shill from Design n' Buy. My experience extends beyond this forum. Perhaps insignificant, but I don't even think the profile pic is real..


----------

